Ask HN: How many Karma points do I need to downvote? - kelukelugames
======
WestCoastJustin
PG set the downvote threshold to 500 [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529)

~~~
kelukelugames
Thank you for the link.

~~~
tonteldoos
Hasn't there been speculation that this has changed since?

~~~
brudgers
Based on user stories. it appears that the algorithm that upgrades users to
allow downvoting may only run periodically. So people hit 500 or 501 but don't
instantly get the ability.

For what it's worth I was just about to get the downvote when the threshold
went from 200 to 500. I thought, how will I ever get that many points? because
back then 200 seemed like a lot.

------
diafygi
And are there any other perks when you reach certain threshold?

~~~
joshschreuder
I think the 3 'perks' are: \- flag posts at 20 points; \- create a poll at 200
points; \- downvote at 500 points

~~~
mschuster91
Create a poll? Is there a special interface for it?

I have 1.8k points and nothing about polls in /submit.

~~~
maxerickson
There's a url, it's mentioned in the faq:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
mschuster91
Thanks, looks like I should read the FAQ more often...

